# Gilden Suchen Spieler, Spieler Suchen Gilden - Die Lösung?



## Padpad (3. Juni 2008)

Mahlzeit, 

ich beobachte nun schon lange Gilden und Gamer, die Gilden suchen. Darauf hin ist mir der Gedanke gekommen es den ganzen Leuten / Gilden zu vereinfachen und habe da mal etwas entwickelt. 

Es befindet sich derzeit noch in der Anfangsphase und hat leider wenig Inhalt (da Usermangel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
*edit 17.07.08:* so langsam werden es mehr user - lohnt sich also immer mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ich verstoße nicht gegen irgendwelche Forenregeln wenn ich nun diesen Link hier poste. - Beitrag löschen, falls es der Fall sein sollte. 

http://youguild.de 

Die Plattform hilft Usern / Gilden neue Mitglieder oder Gilden zu finden. 

Für Konstruktive Kritik bin ich immer zu haben.

*edit 17.07.08 die zweite:* Es gibt mitlerweile Gildeninterne Bereiche (kostenlos für jede Gilde!) mit eigenem Forum und Kalender, eine Galerie und vieles mehr!

paD


----------



## barbarella (3. Juni 2008)

ich habe unsere gilde mal eingetragen...vielleicht funzt es ja


----------



## Trollmagkeks (3. Juni 2008)

Ausgesprochen gute Idee!
Wirklich! Sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe ich finde was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merkura (3. Juni 2008)

Kann nur zustimmen! Eine wirklich gute Idee!! Bravo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hab unsere Gilde auch mal eingetragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invoke (4. Juni 2008)

Grosses Lob!
Das macht die Suche wirklich einfacher.


----------



## Melmak (4. Juni 2008)

So, habe unsere Gilde auch mal eingetragen, hoffe das Projekt wird ein Erfolg


----------



## Padpad (5. Juni 2008)

Läuft ja so langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade nur das es viel viel mehr Gilden gibt die Spieler suchen, als andersherum... -.-
Naja, ich denke das kann sich noch ändern, wenn die Seite bekannter ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



paD


----------



## Padpad (10. Juni 2008)

So, gibt nun eine ganze Menge neuer Sachen auf youGuild.de

Schaut nochmal rein und postet eure Meinungen.


----------



## barbarella (19. Juni 2008)

dieser thread sollte nicht auf die letzten seiten verschwinden


----------



## Ozmanis Wrecks (30. Juni 2008)

Dürfte ich empfehlen, diesen Thread zum Sticky zu machen? Da kann man dann sowohl über's buffed-Forum als auch über youguild.de suchen.

Nur so ein Gedanke, falls die Mods einverstanden sind....


----------



## Padpad (30. Juni 2008)

Ozmanis schrieb:


> Dürfte ich empfehlen, diesen Thread zum Sticky zu machen? Da kann man dann sowohl über's buffed-Forum als auch über youguild.de suchen.
> 
> Nur so ein Gedanke, falls die Mods einverstanden sind....



Ich hätte gegen ein Sticky natürlich nichts einzuwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht würde sich (vielleicht auch erst später) eine youGuild API lohnen.
Um von anderen WebSeiten gleich auf youGuild zu suchen.. was meint ihr?


----------



## Padpad (1. Juli 2008)

Gildeninterne Kalender sind nun auch fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busaku (1. Juli 2008)

Die HP sollte eigentlich ein Muss für jeden WoW-Gamer sein - genau wie buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eine Anmeldung lohnt sich!


----------



## Yiasmat030 (2. Juli 2008)

Ich hab meine Gilde auch eingetragen ich find das mit youGuild eine ganz gute idee.


----------



## Mafiosis (2. Juli 2008)

Vorsicht: EIGENE Meinung

Mir gefällt es so besser:

Als Gildensucher
----------------------
Ingame spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leute kennen lernen, Freundschaften schließen
Leute kennen lernen und diese nach Gilde fragen.

Als Membersucher
----------------------
Ingame spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leute mit rechten ausstatten Member einladen zu dürfen
Drauf bauen das man selbst nette Leute findet die zur eigenen Gilde möchten, bzw. das Gildenmember nette Leute finden.
Da man nur Leute einlädt die man nett findet stimmt die Kommunikation wohl eher als jeden einfach mal so zu nehmen um möglichst schnell groß zu werden


Die Ingame-Methode finde ich passender. Aber die ist nur meine Meinung und jeder soll für sich selbst entscheiden wie er es mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Padpad (3. Juli 2008)

Mafiosis schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Ingame-Methode finde ich passender. Aber die ist nur meine Meinung und jeder soll für sich selbst entscheiden wie er es mag
> 
> ...



Da hast du natürlich Recht, aber InGame schau ich nicht Serverübergreifend.
Und InGame sehe ich noch lange nicht alle Spieler, die ich vielleicht sehen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



youGuild soll ja auch nur zur Basis dienen, sich kennen zu lernen.
Findest du jetzt genau deine Gilde, den Spieler den du haben willst, solltet ihr natürlich noch ein paar Worte miteinander wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



paD


----------



## busaku (5. Juli 2008)

Mafiosis schrieb:


> Die Ingame-Methode finde ich passender. Aber die ist nur meine Meinung und jeder soll für sich selbst entscheiden wie er es mag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leider hast du dein Gear nicht bei buffed.de gespeichert - ich unterstelle dir jetzt einfach mal, dass du kein aktiver Raider bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwann sind alle Top-Leute in den Top-Gilden untergebracht und man braucht einfach "Nachschub" an Spielern und das passiert zu 80% über Servertransen. Die "Ingame-Methode" funktioniert da leider nur noch recht selten. Für Gilden, die jede Woche mal Kara/Gruul gehen, mag die o.g. Methode noch ausreichen.. für die Raids darüber wirds schwer. Und dafür ist youguild.de gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ich spreche hier aus eigener Erfahrung^^) 

sl

Busaku


----------



## Destroyert (5. Juli 2008)

ich suche eine gilde ab 40+ die member sollten nett sein und immer für eine instanz gut (mindestens 50 member)

bin 41 tank auf theradras würd mich über nachrichten freuen 

cu


----------



## Padpad (7. Juli 2008)

Destroyert schrieb:


> ich suche eine gilde ab 40+ die member sollten nett sein und immer für eine instanz gut (mindestens 50 member)
> 
> bin 41 tank auf theradras würd mich über nachrichten freuen
> 
> cu


Ich glaube falscher Thread... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thavron (7. Juli 2008)

Also ich find das auch ne super Idee mit Youguild!  Werde meine gilde jedenfalls jetzt auch da eintragen und hoffen das was dabei rumkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Außerdem wäre ich auf jedenfall für /sticky .


----------



## Padpad (7. Juli 2008)

Danke, Danke

Aber ich denke das mit /sticky wird nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



paD


----------



## Loretta (8. Juli 2008)

Hab unsere Gilde auch mal eingetragen, da kann man wenigsten nicht in der Versenkung verschwinden wenn man nicht regelmäßig pusht.^^


----------



## Dragea (8. Juli 2008)

Habe uns auch mal eingetragen, da jede Möglichkeit der Publikation genutzt werden sollte um neue Member zu werben =) Finde die Übersicht auch gut. Werde allerdings den internen Bereich nicht nutzen, da ich das für unsere Gilden auf unserer Gilden-HP (www.tabula-rasa.hostsen.net) schon habe. Denke aber, dass es ein nettes Angebot für kleinere Gilden ist, die nicht die Zeit haben oder nicht die Lust auf große Gilden-HP =)


----------



## DoubleJ (9. Juli 2008)

Also was mir wirklich fehlt (auf der Page wie auch hier im Forum) ist ne Möglichkeit direckt zu sehen was für Klassen die Gilden suchen und welchen Raidkontent sie im mom Raiden.

Ich bin z.B. CoH-Priester und suche ne Gilde für Mh und Bt (passt zu meinem Eq Stand), aber so langsam verzeifle ich hier im Forum wie auch auf dieser Page, da man nicht wirklich ne Übersicht hat ob die Gilde nun:

1. Allianz oder Horde ist
2. Was genau gesucht wird
3. Welcher Raidcontent grade geraidet wird.

Ist es den wirklich so schwer diese wenigen Punkte mit in den Threadtitel zu nehmen bzw. in die Threadinfo zu packen???

MFG
JJ


----------



## Abigayle (9. Juli 2008)

Unsere Gilde raidet gar net, wie auch, sind ja nur 3 Member nach der großen Säuberungsaktion.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busaku (9. Juli 2008)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Unsere Gilde raidet gar net, wie auch, sind ja nur 3 Member nach der großen Säuberungsaktion.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großer Frühjahrsputz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (10. Juli 2008)

busaku schrieb:


> Großer Frühjahrsputz?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Riesen Frühjahrsputz!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Padpad (10. Juli 2008)

Nun denn - neben den Gilden und Spieler nun auch Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht nutzen es ja einige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



paD


----------



## Padpad (11. Juli 2008)

*still und leise PusH*


----------



## Padpad (14. Juli 2008)

*nochmal push*


----------



## Serenis (14. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab hier auch schon einen Such-Thread eröffnet, bin nun allerdings auch bei euch auf der Site vertreten. Echt coole Sache mal schauen ob es was wird




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Padpad (15. Juli 2008)

@Serenis ich denke im Moment ist das ganze noch etwas zäh, bis man wirklich schnell etwas findet.

Ich denke wenn die Usermenge sich verdoppelt oder gar verdreifacht wird das ganze richtig Sinnvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busaku (15. Juli 2008)

Ich mache es nicht gerne.. doooch:

/bump

Tante Edith entschuldigt sich für den Bump, da heute schon gebumpt wurde^^ *ne Löschfunktion forder*


----------



## Padpad (16. Juli 2008)

busaku schrieb:


> Ich mache es nicht gerne.. doooch:
> 
> /bump
> 
> Tante Edith entschuldigt sich für den Bump, da heute schon gebumpt wurde^^ *ne Löschfunktion forder*


Tze.. einfach pushen hier..geht doch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Entschuldigung von Edith nicht angenommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodravens (16. Juli 2008)

das is supi leider is da keine gilde von aleria 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Padpad (17. Juli 2008)

Bloodravens schrieb:


> das is supi leider is da keine gilde von aleria
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wird sich ja hoffentlich noch ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mehr als 1k Views immer noch kein Sticky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*den Mods Geld hinhalt* - nehmt mich aus - aber gebt mir ein /sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



paD


----------



## Kilala (17. Juli 2008)

Also, ich finde es auch eine klasse Idee, gerade für Neueinsteiger!

Leider auch noch keine Gilde auf Tirion gemeldet!!!

Ich finde es sehr viel schöner, wenn man vorab die Möglichkeit hat, zu sehen, welche Gilden es gibt, um diese Leute dann ingame zu kontaktieren...

nervig finde ich dagegen immer diese "willst du in meine Gilde?", ohne irgendwelche Infos oder der gleichen... 

eine kurze Annektode: ich spiel grade ganz neu einen Twink auf Horde Seite, taucht auf einmal dieser Button von wegen "Der Gilde xy beitreten: Ja/ Nein" auf.... ich ihn erstmal angeschrieben, er solle mir doch erstmal was über die Gilde erzählen.... nach ner ganzen Weile: "naja, ich wollte diesen Char auflösen, aber ich besitze noch diese Gilde, und da sonst keine drin ist, magst du sie haben?" (ungefährer Wortlaut)... isch dachte ich seh nicht richtig- wollte der seine Gilde einfach loswerden, tztz....

/vote for sticky


----------



## CLOZEN (17. Juli 2008)

Hat auf jedenfall Potenzial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es wär noch cool wenn die gilden sachen eintragen könnten wie: suchen noch schurken, Warlocks.... etc. 
aber auf jedenfall Potenzial.


----------



## Pàscal1 (17. Juli 2008)

Sticky Report is unterwegs...

Kannst du vielleicht noch euren banner, den auch busaku benutzt veröfffentlichen? 
Wäre bereit ihn in meine Sig zu übernehmen (nicht nur im Buffedforum)

LG


----------



## Padpad (17. Juli 2008)

Pàscal1 schrieb:


> Sticky Report is unterwegs...
> 
> Kannst du vielleicht noch euren banner, den auch busaku benutzt veröfffentlichen?
> Wäre bereit ihn in meine Sig zu übernehmen (nicht nur im Buffedforum)
> ...



Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Banner ist öffentlich. Wenn du auf youGuild unten auf "Werbung" klickst, findest du ihn sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier der direktlink: http://youguild.de/help,werbung,werben.htm

Ich denke das mit Sticky wird leider sehr schwer, da es eig. sowas wie Konkurenz für dieses Forum (Gildenforum) ist. Bin froh, das dieser Thread nicht gelöscht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



paD


----------



## Serenis (19. Juli 2008)

Naja selbst hier im Forum tut sich rein gar nix!
26 Aufrufe meines Threads (der mitlerweile auf Seite 2 rumdümpelt) und keine Meldung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frage mich echt was die Leute für Ansprüche haben, werden anscheindend doch mehr 70er gesucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerp (20. Juli 2008)

Naja die Idee an sich ist echt klasse,Großes Lob!
Muss halt nur noch Werbung,werbung,werbung gemacht werden damit das auch was wird.Spam am besten mal auf deinem Server in OG/SW im /1 rum und mach Werbung =)
Dann gibt es noch so sachen wie anderen Foren oder das GildenForum von Blizz wo man auch Werbung machen könnte.

Und dann würde ich iwann noch das Design ändern und es ein wenig an WoW anpassen weil so schaut das nicht gerade so einladend ein,wie ich finde.Aber jeder hat eine andere Meinung!

Naja viel Glück weiterhin,ich werde mich auch mal anmelden und meine Gilde auch dazuzwinken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long Zerp!


----------



## Padpad (21. Juli 2008)

Servus,
wir haben schon einige größere Homepages angefragt, doch leider bekamen wir nie eine Antwort.
Ich suche allerdings weiterhin Werbepartner.

Mit dem auf dem Server spammen - bin ich schon dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beste Werbung ist allerdings Mundpropaganda - und die fehlt uns leider noch ein wenig.

Design wird immer mit und mit ein wenig angepasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



paD


----------



## Amaruak (21. Juli 2008)

-Delete Pls-


----------



## Meisterschurk (21. Juli 2008)

ich finde es sehr gut ich war schon in sehr vielen schlechten gilden :rolleyes





Padpad schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich beobachte nun schon lange Gilden und Gamer, die Gilden suchen. Darauf hin ist mir der Gedanke gekommen es den ganzen Leuten / Gilden zu vereinfachen und habe da mal etwas entwickelt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Padpad (21. Juli 2008)

Na vielleicht kann meine Seite dir dann ja endlich helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



paD


----------



## busaku (25. Juli 2008)

Zerp schrieb:


> Muss halt nur noch Werbung,werbung,werbung gemacht werden damit das auch was wird.Spam am besten mal auf deinem Server in OG/SW im /1 rum und mach Werbung =)



Huhu Zerp..

Im /1 rumzuspamme ist natürlich was feines.. aber Blizzard hat da arge Probleme mit *G* Habe mich schon mit mehreren GMs darüber unterhalten. 
Und um ehrlich zu sein.. selbst wenn die Chinafarmer in den Channel 90% weniger spammen würden, ginge es immernoch nem Großteil auf die Nerven.. ich denke, dass dies effektiv wär.... aber nunja halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie paD schon meinte, leben solche Pages von Mundpropaganda. Natürlich würdet ihr uns sehr weiterhelfen, wenn ihr youguild.de in eure Forensignaturen, Homepages, Bloggs etc etc einbindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wäre echt suppi^^)



greetz


----------



## Monoecus (27. Juli 2008)

VOTE FOR /STICKY


----------



## Titanus (28. Juli 2008)

/push
/ VOTE 4 STICKY
/ende

sehr schöne sache besonders wegen dem derzeitigen "Gildensterben"


----------



## Monoecus (29. Juli 2008)

/VOTE 4 STICKY


----------



## Dermeyer (30. Juli 2008)

suche ne neue gilde


----------



## böttcher (30. Juli 2008)

Super Idee die Seite, habe unsere Gilde auch eingetragen. 

Wünsche viel Erfolg mit der Seite.


----------



## mastermaefju (30. Juli 2008)

nice projekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/sticky!!!!


----------



## busaku (3. August 2008)

*einen /bump hier hinterlass*


----------



## Padpad (6. August 2008)

Danke danke Leutz,

die Werbung durch Foren, Blogs und anderen Signaturen und so weiter, hilft natürlich extrem. 
Wir sind jedem Link Dankbar!

paD


----------



## Padpad (8. August 2008)

*push* ^^


----------



## Ramzini (8. August 2008)

/vote for sticky


Habe mich natürlich gleicn angemeldet.

1. Weil wir unbedingt neue Leute brauchen und 

2. WEIL ICH ES EINE GEILE SACHE FINDE.

Respekt und macht weiter so.


----------



## Padpad (8. August 2008)

Danke, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab sofort kann man einen Arsenal Link hinterlegen.
Ich denke, das hilft mehr Details über einen Char oder einer Gilde zu erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busaku (10. August 2008)

Die Seite  wächst langsam! Werbt bitte fleißig weiter.. ihr habt auch was davon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Padpad (11. August 2008)

Achja, falls jemand von euch eine WoW-Seite betreibt, ich suche noch Werbepartner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



paD


----------



## Ramzini (11. August 2008)

Also was würde das mir oder unserer Gilde bringen?!


----------



## Padpad (11. August 2008)

Ramzini schrieb:


> Also was würde das mir oder unserer Gilde bringen?!


das ganze ist ziemlich einfach:

du meldest dich oder deine Gilde bei youguild an und siehst auf den ersten blick, welche spieler/gilden auf deinem Server zu dir passen würden.
Das erspart lästiges gesuche guter Spieler in Foren und das im Netz rumgesurfe wenn ich eine gute Gilde suche.

Wären mehr Gilden und Spieler auf youGuild angemeldet, würde das ganze mit sicherheit noch schneller und einfacher gehen.
Desweiteren stellt youguild Gilden einen internen Bereich zur verfügung, der kostenlos mit Forum und Kalender genutzt werden kann.

paD

PS: Wenn du das bei uns Werben meinst.
Leute gehen auf eurer WebSeite und umgekehrt. 

Vorteil: Neue Besucher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (das ist es, wovon jede Seite lebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ramzini (12. August 2008)

Oky sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht!

Ich versuche mal mein bestes und setzte nen link auf unsere Seite.


Gruss


----------



## Padpad (12. August 2008)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, heute 4 Spieler suchen ist doch schon was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



paD


----------



## Padpad (14. August 2008)

*push* ^^


----------



## Lailo (14. August 2008)

Ich hab uns dann mal eingetragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Padpad (16. August 2008)

Lailo schrieb:


> Ich hab uns dann mal eingetragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Padpad (19. August 2008)

Damit prollen, dass es bei uns ein paar Bilder von WotLK gibt kann ich wohl nicht oder? ^^

paD


----------



## Padpad (22. August 2008)

*push*


----------



## Raronas (3. September 2008)

gratis

/push


von unserer Gilde. Klasse Seite.

Weiter so.


----------



## Garafdîr (3. September 2008)

ist die anmeldung kostenloß!?


----------



## Padpad (3. September 2008)

Garafdîr schrieb:


> ist die anmeldung kostenloß!?



Natürlich ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hasse kostenpflichtige Services ^^


----------



## Raronas (4. September 2008)

Joar Anmeldung ist kostenlos und als ich mal vor ein paar wochen mich angemeldet habe über einen anderen Namen und da waren es garnicht soviele! Aber mittlerweile kommen immer mehr.

/gz


----------



## Padpad (4. September 2008)

Raronas schrieb:


> Joar Anmeldung ist kostenlos und als ich mal vor ein paar wochen mich angemeldet habe über einen anderen Namen und da waren es garnicht soviele! Aber mittlerweile kommen immer mehr.
> 
> /gz


Na dass will ich doch hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand dort eine Gilde / Mitglieder gefunden?
Würde mich mal interessieren, ob es meine Seite zu was bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
paD


----------



## Raronas (5. September 2008)

Padpad schrieb:


> Na dass will ich doch hoffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also in einer alten Gilde von mir haben wir schon Mitglieder gefunden. Und sogar schon zwei Xd


----------



## Padpad (5. September 2008)

Raronas schrieb:


> Also in einer alten Gilde von mir haben wir schon Mitglieder gefunden. Und sogar schon zwei Xd



Echt? Das ist ja schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Fan (5. September 2008)

Hab meine Gilde dort auch mal eingetragen und hoffe dass es etwas bringt!
Finde die Idee aber ziemlich gut!
Greetz


----------



## peda87 (6. September 2008)

finde ich ziemlich gut was du hier auf die beine gestellt hast...hab uns auch ersmal eingetragen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s. suchen übrigens grad heiler für bt/mh also schaut ma auf yougild rum wenn ihr interesse habt.

mfg turi 
Offizier Raidgilde Acid auf Arygos


----------



## Donjoshy (7. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Padpad (8. September 2008)

Würdet ihr eigentlich den internen Bereich von youGuild nutzen, wenn ihr noch keine eigenen Homepage hättet?

Wenn nein, wieso, was fehlt euch?

paD


----------



## Padpad (10. September 2008)

PS: Wieso bekommt dieser Thread eigentlich wirklich kein Stiky?

Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren...


----------



## Raronas (10. September 2008)

Padpad schrieb:


> PS: Wieso bekommt dieser Thread eigentlich wirklich kein Stiky?
> 
> Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren...




Weil du drauf hinweisst! Aber ich würde es auch empfehlen! von daher nur so ne anmerkung von mir!


----------



## Padpad (11. September 2008)

Hm...okok..

*Neu auf youGuild.de: Bewertungen!*

http://youguild.de


----------



## Padpad (15. September 2008)

*edit:*

verdammt.. habe einen alten Beitrag Zitiert.. -.-


----------



## Raronas (23. September 2008)

Also die Bewertungen finde ich klasse. So kann man genau sehen welche Mitspieler sich gedanken machen mit ihrem Text.


----------



## Padpad (25. September 2008)

Vorallem soll es helfen, Beiträge zu finden, die sich wirklich lohnen zu lesen.

paD


----------



## Tessah (26. September 2008)

Hallo Padpad,

zunächst einmal ein großes Lob von mir für die Umsetzung einer Idee!

Ich habe mir Deine Seite "grob" angesehen und mir sind ein paar Dinge aufgefallen, die die Seite für mich nicht ganz so attraktiv machen. Ich habe mich dafür (noch) nicht angemeldet.
Vorab wäre meine Frage: Hast Du eine bestimmte Zielgruppe?
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dem nicht so ist bzw. die Seite einfach alle Spieler ansprechen soll.

Als Raidleiter oder Rekrutierungsoffizier einer Raidgilde hätte ich hier so meine Problemchen.
-Es gibt keine Suchfunktion mit der ich ganz gezielt nach potenziellen Mitgliedern suchen kann (Server, Lvl, Klasse, Fraktion, Skillung etc.)
-Mir fehlt ein Erstell- und Änderungsdatum im Beitrag. Ich bin sicher, es gibt einige Gesuche die schon mehrere Monate alt sind und demzufolge nicht mehr wirklich aktuell.
-Auf der Startseite werden zwar sofort Spieler angezeigt, aber welche Klasse und Level ist kaum zu erfahren, es sei denn der Bewerber hat es in seinen Text mit eingebracht. Ich bin also gezwungen jeden Beitrag anzuklicken, wozu ich aber (bei erhötem Aufkommen, was ja irgendwann mal der Fall sein soll) vermutlich wenig Zeit noch Lust habe.

-Als Gilden-/Raid"sucher" fehlt mir wieder o.g. Suchfunktion. Man hat zwar die Möglichkeit nach Servernamen zu sortieren, aber gleich auf den richtigen Server zu kommen ist recht umständlich. Ziele oder aktueller Raidcontent sind absolut nur im Text zu erkennen, wenn überhaupt mitgeteilt.
-Ein "nice-to-have" wäre noch der Punkt "Link zum Forum/HP". Die meisten Gilden/Raids haben ja doch ihre eigene Seite oder wenigstens ein Forum.

Wenn schon Datenbank, dann richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich befinde mich mit meinem Mainchar auf dem Server "Rat von Dalaran". Dort wir der Raidcontent fast ausschließlich mittels Raidgemeinschaften bezwungen. Raidgilden gibt es auf Hordeseite (ich glaube) nur eine. Von daher wäre es z.Bsp. noch sinnvoll die Funktion Gilde/Raid einzubringen. Wer einen Serverwechsel vorhat, kann so selbst entscheiden ob er lieber einer Raidgilde oder einer Raidgemeinschaft beitritt. Ein weiterer Vorteil wäre hier ein wenig mehr Auskunft über den Server ansich zu finden.

Abschließend wundert mich ein wenig die Tatsache, dass ich bisher in noch keinem Realmforum (wow-europe) Werbung für diese Seite gesehen habe. Suche ich einen Raid oder eine Gilde oder Mitglieder für Raid/Gilde ist mein erster Gang ins Realmforum, so habe ich es wenigstens die letzten zwei Jahre gelernt.

Ich hoffe Du siehst diese Punkte wenn überhaupt als konstruktive Kritik an und nicht als Angriff auf Dein Projekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wie gesagt, die Idee ist im Grunde sehr gut, nur fehlt es mir persönlich noch ein wenig an der Umsetzung.

In wie weit meine Ideen überhaupt umzusetzen sind bzw. welchen Aufwand das mit sich zieht, weiß ich leider nicht, ich bin nur User  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße
Tess


----------



## Padpad (29. September 2008)

Tessah schrieb:


> ...
> *A:*
> -Es gibt keine Suchfunktion mit der ich ganz gezielt nach potenziellen Mitgliedern suchen kann (Server, Lvl, Klasse, Fraktion, Skillung etc.)
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ersteinmal danke für die konstruktive Kritik! - und ich nehme sie dir sicher nicht übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu a:
*Da muss ich dir Leider recht geben. Eine "erweiterte Suche" wird aber momentan entwickelt. Wird wohl im laufe dieser oder nächster Woche erscheinen*

Zu b:
*Stimmt. Wird gleich heute rein gesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Zu c:
*Stimmt nicht ganz. Rasse und Klasse des Spieler erkennt man an den Icons neben dem Charakter (WoW). Wenn man dort mit der Maus drüber fährt, steht sogar der Name dort.*

Zu d:
*Siehe a - Den Raidkontent. Klar wäre es schön gleich auf den ersten Blick zu sehen, wo, wieweit der User ist. Doch wo bzw. wie soll es gleich (auf der Startseite) sichtbar sein? Für Vorschläge bin ich sicher offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

Zu e:
*Vorschlag wurde angenommen*

Zu f:
*Leider verbieten das die WoW-Forum Regeln. Der Beitrag ist im "Gildenprogramm" Forum gepostet. Dort bekommt er auch Aufmerksamkeit. Allerdings nicht verlgeichbar mit dem Beitag hier im Buffed Forum. (WoW-Forum) Würde ich das nun in jedem Real-Forum schreiben verstoßte ich gegen die WoW-Foren-AGB.
Für Werbeideen bin ich auch sehr dankbar!!*

Gruß
paD


----------



## Padpad (2. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt nun auch Designs.
So kann man seinen Beitrag ein wenig schöner gestalten.

Es wird bald noch mehr Design vorlagen geben.
Vielleicht werde ich es auch so gestalten, das man das Design des Beitrages frei Designen kann.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Tessah (4. Oktober 2008)

PN incoming und /push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Padpad (7. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen miteinander,

habe schon eine der wirklich guten Ideen umgestezt.
Eine Art Portalseite wurde geschaffen, was meint ihr - gut oder eher schlecht umgesetzt?
Am Aussehen der Seite kann man sicherlich noch ein bisschen arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



paD


----------



## Ollimua (9. Oktober 2008)

/push 

Die Idee mit der Portalseite finde ich nicht schlecht.

Aber es gibt noch etwas, das mich stört. Und zwar ist das das Design, Ich finde es ein wenig zu leer. Das Ganze kann man doh noch mit Chars aus WoW/WAR aufpeppen und dem Ganzen einen Unique Look geben.


----------



## Padpad (10. Oktober 2008)

Ollimua schrieb:


> /push
> 
> Die Idee mit der Portalseite finde ich nicht schlecht.
> 
> Aber es gibt noch etwas, das mich stört. Und zwar ist das das Design, Ich finde es ein wenig zu leer. Das Ganze kann man doh noch mit Chars aus WoW/WAR aufpeppen und dem Ganzen einen Unique Look geben.


Das Design gefällt mir auch noch nicht so 100 %. Aber ich hab schon einge Probiert.. Danach gefiel es mir gar nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd mal schauen was sich da machen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



paD


----------



## Mr.Killerguitar (11. Oktober 2008)

Ei, ei, ei. Das sieht toll aus, ich probiers mal aus^^

Und wenns doof ist, dann mecker ich hier rum und fülle dein Postfach mit Mecker-PMs! *krass, was hab ich denn geraucht?*


----------



## Mondenkynd (11. Oktober 2008)

Super Idee...


----------



## Padpad (12. Oktober 2008)

Padpad schrieb:


> Das Design gefällt mir auch noch nicht so 100 %. Aber ich hab schon einge Probiert.. Danach gefiel es mir gar nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gerne, dann erwarte ich aber auch lobe-pns, wenn es gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (15. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hätte da eine ganz einfache Lösung zu dem Problem Raidfortschritt:
Bau einfach eine Art Abfrage ein,bei der angegeben werden kann,wie weit der Charackter ist (gebe ich z.b. 6/6SSC an kann das ganze über eine Script einfach in Textform wiedergegeben werden,oder wie in den ganzen Signaturen an den ausgefüllten Bildern)... das ganze kann man dann unter die zufällig auf der Startseite angebotenen Spieler einblenden (und natürlich kann so auch eine Gilde ihre Fortschritt eintragen) und schon weis man mit welchem Equip und mit welchen Raiderfahrungen man rechnen kann...

MfG Rastas


----------



## Padpad (15. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> Also ich hätte da eine ganz einfache Lösung zu dem Problem Raidfortschritt:
> Bau einfach eine Art Abfrage ein,bei der angegeben werden kann,wie weit der Charackter ist (gebe ich z.b. 6/6SSC an kann das ganze über eine Script einfach in Textform wiedergegeben werden,oder wie in den ganzen Signaturen an den ausgefüllten Bildern)... das ganze kann man dann unter die zufällig auf der Startseite angebotenen Spieler einblenden (und natürlich kann so auch eine Gilde ihre Fortschritt eintragen) und schon weis man mit welchem Equip und mit welchen Raiderfahrungen man rechnen kann...
> 
> MfG Rastas



Servus,

ich z.b. wüsste nun überhaupt nicht was deine Abkürzung bedeutet. Deswegen, müsste ich jemanden haben, der die Abkürzungen kennt und auch weiß etwas damit an zu fangen.
Ein Script, welches irgendwelche Kürzel in einen Text umwandelt, ist eine kleinigkeit.

paD


----------



## Ollimua (22. Oktober 2008)

/schieb hoch


----------



## werbaer (24. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schöne Idee, habe mich auch mal angemeldet, nur leider ist noch keine Gilde von meinem Server (Kil'jaeden) registiert. Hoffe da geht noch was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Padpad (29. Oktober 2008)

das ist wohl noch das größte problem von youGuild - also, dass die User fehlen.
Aber so langsam wird es ja mehr (> 400)

paD


----------



## Padpad (4. November 2008)

/push


----------



## Syriora (5. November 2008)

Padpad schrieb:


> /push



Die Seite ist sehr sehr nice, haben darüber auch schon Bewerbungen bekommen ;D Find ich ziemlich prima *g*

Schade, dass das ganze nicht mehr genutzt wird.

Aber Admin, eine Kritik hab ich ja:

Ist es nicht irgendwie machbar, dass die Leute hinzuschreiben können, ob sie auf der anderen Seite spielen würden? Also von Horde nach Allianz und umgekehrt?
Weil z.b auf Malygos wird mir als suchende Horde-Gilde ständig ein Ally angezeigt, nur dass ma oft keine Info darüber findet, ob diese auch wirklich die Seiten wechseln würden? Wäre echt schön, wenn es was das betrifft, noch irgendwie einen Filter gäbe, z.b nur Horde anzeigen oder ähnliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich da was übersehe, tuts mir leid >.> 

Gruß Syri


----------



## Padpad (14. November 2008)

Sop.. nun kannst du einen "wechsel" unter der Fraktion anzeigen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Padpad (26. November 2008)

/push


----------



## Kasdeja (27. November 2008)

Nette Seite!


----------



## Padpad (4. Dezember 2008)

Kasdeja schrieb:


> Nette Seite!


danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Padpad (7. Januar 2009)

Kennt jemand eine Seite, die es erlaubt dort angemeldete WOW-Chars aus zu lesen?
wie z.b. hier bei buffed das Char-Bild nur halt nicht als Bild sondern normals Text-Format oder XML oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



paD


----------



## Damiane (7. Januar 2009)

schöne seite, hab unsere gilde mal eingetragen^^


----------



## Padpad (13. Januar 2009)

Danke danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun werden die Spieler-Informationen aus dem WoW-Arsenal gelesen und sind somit immer auf dem neuesten Stand der Dinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



paD


----------



## Padpad (16. Februar 2009)

hm... *push* ?


----------



## Elflein80 (17. Februar 2009)

So, auch unsere Gilde (eNGREMo - Proudmoore - Allianz) steht nun auf der Page. 
Hoffe es kommt auf diese Weise was bei rum. 
Die Idee finde ich zumindest super!
Alles schön sauber und ordentlich.

Elflein


----------



## Camal(Malygos) (17. Februar 2009)

Mir gefällt die Seite auch gut, habe gleich mal unsere Gilde eingetragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Padpad (11. März 2009)

Habt ihr noch ein paar Ideen, was man verbessern sollte?
Und ich bekomme zu 99 % nur Positive Feedbacks - wieso nutzen es so wenige? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



paD


----------



## Werhaingwen (11. März 2009)

Die Idee bewerte ich positiv! Werde auch mal schauen ob ich unsere Gilde dort eintrage.
Um den bekanntheits grad zu steigern ,sollten User vielleicht inGame auf YouGild aufmerksam machen.
Hoffe nur das dadurch kein wildes Gildenjumping ausgelößt wird.
mfg Werhaingwen
Die Arguswacht


----------



## Elflein80 (26. April 2009)

Finde die Site nach wie vor sehr gelungen, 
auch wenn sie noch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muss wohl doch noch ein bissl bekannter werden.


----------



## booooob (29. April 2009)

Oo seh ich da einen spieler on der arguswacht sehr rar OO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arxit (6. Mai 2009)

Finde die Seite ist super,brauch man nicht das Forum belasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Striker84 (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo wollte auch mal auf der Seite reinschauen aber die wird bei mir nicht angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elflein80 (3. August 2009)

Hmmmm... was los mit der Seite? 
Ist nun schon ein ganzes Weilchen down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War ne schöne übersichtliche Sache.


----------



## Salutari (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Padpad,

da nur gutes von deinem Projekt zu lesen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollte ich auch einmal reinschauen. Leider zeigt dein Apache Webserver nur die "default page" an. Läuft das noch, oder gabs Schwierigkeiten? Würde mich freuen, das ganze auch mal begutachten zu dürfen.

LG,
Salutari


----------



## Biebre (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Admin, falls du keine Zeit mehr für das Projekt hast, könnte ich mir überlegen es zu übernehmen, bei Interesse bitte PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß.


----------

